# أضرار النوم على البطن



## totty (10 سبتمبر 2007)

_النوم على البطن....يزيد خطر الإصابة بحصوات الكلى


حذر الباحثون اليابانيون,من أن النوم على البطن قد يزيد خطر الإصابه بحصوات الكلى

. واوضحت الدراسه أن المرضى ممن تعرضوا للإصابه بحصوات الكلى , هم اكثر نوملى بطووونهم,مقااارنه بالذين كانوا يستلقون على ظهورهم ولم يعانوا من المرض.

و وجد الباحثون بعد تسجيل الحركات البدينه وتقلبات النوم لـ 57 مريضا بحصوات الكلى

و214 من المتطوعين الاصحاء الذين لم يشكوا ابدا من الحصوات, أن 25.6 %

من المرضى, يستلقون على بطوونهم لفترات طويله أثناء النوم مقابل

17.1 % من الاصحاء .

وقال هولاء إن الدراسه تهدف الى تحديد اثر الحركات البدنيه اثناء النوم

وليس وضعيته في تشكل حصوات الكلى , مشيرين الى انه تم تحليل عناصر اخرى من

حركات النوم التي تشمل عدد التقلبات وزواياها , إضافة الى النوم على الجانب الايمن

او الايسر التي تبين عدم اختلافها بين المجموعات المشاركه. واعرب الاختصاصيون

عن اعتقادهم بأن تحريك الجسم أثناء النوم يمنع تكون الكلى, الذي لاتزال اسبابه

الحقيقه غير معروفه حتى الأن,, موضحين أن مثل هذه الحصوات تتشكل عندما يتحد

عنصر الكالسيوم مع مادة كيماويه موجوده طبيعيا تسمى الاوكزالات, لذلك فمن

الضروري تقليل نسبة عنصر الكالسيوم في غذاء

المرضى الذين يعااانون من الحصوات ,

واولئك الذين يبدون استعدادا للإصابة بهااا .

​​_


----------



## قلم حر (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*

معلومه جديده جدا .
شكرا للموضوع الجميل .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## dolla_87 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*

*مرسى يا totty على المعلومات المهمة دى*


----------



## totty (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*



قلم حر قال:


> معلومه جديده جدا .
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .




_ميرسى ليك اوى
ويارب اكون قدرت افيد بحاجه صغيره
ربنا يباركك_


----------



## totty (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*



dolla_87 قال:


> *مرسى يا totty على المعلومات المهمة دى*




_ميرسى ليكى انتى دولا 
على مرورك
ربنا يباركك_


----------



## candy shop (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*

شكراااااااااااااا يا توتى على الموضوع

المفيد ده

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## fullaty (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*

معلوكة جديده بالنسبة ليا 
شكرا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*

:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:

مكنتش اعرف
شكرا على المعلومه الجديدة
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## سيزار (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*

مشكوووووووووووووور على الموضوع ولكن ما رايك فى المثل الى بيقول...........

كل واحد ينام على الجنب الى يريحه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## totty (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا يا توتى على الموضوع
> 
> المفيد ده
> 
> وربنا يوفقك​




_العفو يا قمر
ميرسى ليكى ولمرورك_​


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*

الحمدلله انا مش بحب النومه دى اصلا

ويقال نفسيا 
ان اللى بينام على بطنه انسان انانى

انا براااااااااااءة
هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ياتوتى ياحبى على المعلومات الجميله دى


----------



## christin (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*

*ميرسي علي المعلومه الهامه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## nonajesus (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*

بجد يا توتى موضوع جامد جدا


----------



## دفاع (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*

#############################
هنا ملتقى ثقافي و علمي !!!
لو لم تفهم هذا العنوان ....فلتقرأه مجددا .
و لو عندك أي موضوع في دينك .....حطه في القسم المخصص .
تنبيه .
حرر بواسطة ( قلم حر ) .


----------



## أسد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*

سبحان الله !
مع ذكر علماء يابانيون كنت أسمع أغنية يابانية !
و شكراً على المعلومة لأنِّي هكذا عرفت أضرارها الأخرى


----------



## totty (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> معلوكة جديده بالنسبة ليا
> شكرا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​




_ميرسى جدا لمرورك
ربنا معااااااااك_​


----------



## totty (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*



بنت الفادى قال:


> :dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:
> 
> مكنتش اعرف
> شكرا على المعلومه الجديدة
> ربنا يعوضك​




_اى خدمه يا قمر
انتى تؤمرى بس
هههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك_​


----------



## totty (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*



سيزار قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور على الموضوع ولكن ما رايك فى المثل الى بيقول...........
> 
> كل واحد ينام على الجنب الى يريحه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




_هههههههههههههه
انت شايف كده يعنى
خلاص يا سيزار براحتك
نام على الجنب اللى يريحك
بس بطنك نووووووووووو
ههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك_​


----------



## totty (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*



twety قال:


> الحمدلله انا مش بحب النومه دى اصلا
> 
> ويقال نفسيا
> ان اللى بينام على بطنه انسان انانى
> ...




_يا بختتتتتتتتتتتك بجد

على كده ناس كتير انانيه
هههههههههههههههه
اه براءه بس عليكى حكم سابق
ميرسى ليكى انتى لمرورك الجمييييييييل_​


----------



## totty (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*



christin قال:


> *ميرسي علي المعلومه الهامه
> ربنا يباركك*





_ميرسى ليكى انتى يا قمر على مرورك_​


----------



## totty (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أضرار النوم على البطن*



nonajesus قال:


> بجد يا توتى موضوع جامد جدا




_ميرسى يا قمرلمروررك_​


----------

